# 25 field ambulance



## cmac232 (27 Apr 2011)

i am interested in joining med tech as a reservist. i would be out of toronto.
i called a forces recruiting centre and the number they gave me was out of service...
it was 416 635 4440 ext 4867
anybody have an updated contact info and best time to call?


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2011)

A quick google search came up with 416-635-2767.


----------



## cmac232 (27 Apr 2011)

awesome, thanks alot.


----------



## cmac232 (27 Apr 2011)

anybody a member of 25 field ambulance?
just curious if you need more reservists. what was the process like for any of you out there?
what kind of qualifications did you have. i am not a certified paramedic, but i am a firefighter 
and have alot of medical courses.


----------



## cmac232 (2 Jun 2011)

anybody out there 25 field ambulance?
looking to talk to somebody.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2011)

Did you try calling them or going to see them (or a CFRC)?


----------



## Staff Weenie (3 Jun 2011)

Try calling 416-635-4440 x4948 for their Operations and Training cell, or try x2767 for their Orderly Room. Tell them you want to talk about recruiting.

If that doesn't work, let me know, and I'll see who I can get hold of for you.


----------



## cmac232 (4 Jun 2011)

i have contacted someone at 25 field ambulance. 
they said sgt thomas is in charge of recruiting. 
i have phoned him a few times and emailed him 
and he hasnt gotten back to me. 
they think hes at borden teaching a course. 
i am considering going to borden and trying to find him


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jun 2011)

cmac232 said:
			
		

> i have contacted someone at 25 field ambulance.
> they said sgt thomas is in charge of recruiting.
> i have phoned him a few times and emailed him
> and he hasnt gotten back to me.
> ...



 :rofl:


Try the BOR of 25 Filed, or the recruiting centre at 4900 Yonge st., it would be a lot more easier than tracking some guy down on a base that houses thousands on courses....

dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2011)

cmac232 said:
			
		

> i am considering going to borden and trying to find him



Umm, yeah, good luck with that.   :


----------



## kratz (4 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Try the BOR of 25 Filed, or the recruiting centre at 4900 Yonge st., it would be a lot more easier than tracking some guy down on a base that houses thousands on courses....
> ...



I have images of hit squad, walking up to him in the mess:


> Team-"We need to talk."
> - What's this about? "Joe from the internet wants to know..."
> - This is the 12th time I have said...


----------



## cmac232 (5 Jun 2011)

whats a bor?
come on how hard could it be lol 
just asking medics or go to the medical building 
i'm sure somebody knows who he is. 
lol


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jun 2011)

cmac232 said:
			
		

> whats a bor?
> come on how hard could it be lol
> just asking medics or go to the medical building
> i'm sure somebody knows who he is.
> lol



Battalion Orderly Room.

Sure, go for it.  Just go and look for him in Borden, should not be that hard to find a Medic there.....

CFB Borden Google Maps

Keep us posted on how it works out, okay.

dileas

tess


----------



## cmac232 (5 Jun 2011)

lol
hey its worth a shot. i dont understand why nobody will contact me. 
i dont live very far away so its not a big deal swinging by.


----------



## thomax00 (23 Jun 2011)

:yellow:

Hello everyone,

I am Sgt Christopher Thomas and I am the Recruiter at 25 (Toronto) Field Ambulance.

Currently I am serving on a tasking at the Canadian Forces Health Services Training Center (CFHSTC) at CFB Borden (13 Km W of Barrie).  Consequently I will be out of my regular office, downtown Toronto, and won't be able to answer *any* phone calls per se until sometimes after the first week of September when I return to my regular Recruiting duties.

In the meantime please feel free to e-mail me on my DIN account *CIPRIAN.THOMAS@FORCES.GC.CA * as I thoroughly prefer this form of *initial * communication given the circumstance.   As well please keep in mind that this particular forum and any associated replies to this posting are NOT monitored.  

For your consideration.

Sgt T.



[WHILE ON TASKING, CFB BORDEN]
Christopher C. Thomas
Sergeant | Sergent
Res Stds | Rep Normes de la Rés
CFHSTC | CSSFC
National Defence | Défense Nationale
Borden, ON, L0M 1C0
Ciprian.Thomas@forces.gc.ca
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


[DOWNTOWN TORONTO OFFICE]

Christopher C. Thomas
Sergeant | Sergent
Recruiter | Recruteur
25 Field Ambulance | 25e Ambulance de Campagne 
National Defence | Défense Nationale
Moss Park Armoury
130 Queen Street East
Toronto, ON M5A 1R9
Ciprian.Thomas@forces.gc.ca
Telephone | Téléphone 416-635-4440 x 4867
Facsimile | Télécopieur 416-635-2768
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


----------

